# Steering Wheel Controls stopped working



## NettoSaito (Apr 11, 2016)

*(2016 Altima) The steering Wheel Controls stopped working*

About three weeks ago, I purchased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima, and everything has been great until today. For whatever reason, nearly all of the buttons on the steering wheel have completely stopped working. The switch to toggle the display on the dash still works, and I can press up/down to navigate the menus, but that's it. When using the radio, the source, the volume controls, and the up/down buttons do not work. On the other side of the wheel, all phone buttons are also not working (I haven't tried cruise control).

Is there a button somewhere that locks the wheel's controls? Or is this a known issue with Nissan? I tried turning the car off and on multiple times to see if it was a glitch, but it didn't help at all.

Thanks for the help

(Note: All other controls in the car seem to work. It's limited to the wheel.)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for any blown fuses. Fuses are located in the driver's compartment and in the engine compartment.


----------



## NettoSaito (Apr 11, 2016)

Thing is, if it were a fuse there would be no power going to the buttons. They work when being used for the car's settings and what not, just not when pressed for the radio or phone controls.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you need a trip to the dealer. 2016 should be under warranty.


----------



## megan567 (Oct 6, 2017)

My 2013 Altima has the same issue. The dealership told me the controls on the steering wheel needed to be replaced. I purchased new controls & had them installed, it did not fix the issue. My mechanic felt it was the clock spring. I purchased that & he installed it. Controls worked for 5 minutes & have stopped again. Very frustrating!!


----------



## alhajifazil (24 d ago)

My NISSAN KICKS steering audio control button stopped working.
I need help to be able to fix the problem.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This an old post, but 95% of the time when steering wheel controls quit, it's a bad spiral cable. They rarely fail all at once, you usually lose functions one by one over time until the airbag light is lit, the horn is dead, and nothing else works. Sounds like @megan567 had an incompetent mechanic who installed the spiral one turn off-center, causing the new cable to snap when she turned the wheel to full lock.


----------

